

How to Build a Great Apple Watch App - nataliaburina
https://medium.com/building-parable/hot-to-build-a-great-apple-watch-app-58b24d2956ef

======
c1sc0
This is the kind of thinking that worries me: "The effort involved to create a
Glance is minimal, so all watch apps should bundle one." ... And I'm guilty
myself of this. The glance board (or whatever you call it) is the new home
screen. All apps will be fighting for attention on this, greatly diminishing
the minimalistic utility of the iPhone. That, and apps abusing notifications
even more to grab my attention.

